# The Old Facebook Author Pages Thread, #251-350



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi all,

*This list is now full! *The next Facebook Author Pages thread is over here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94053.msg1462185.html

This is the fourth thread we've had for Facebook fan pages. The previous three threads can be found here:

#1-100 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31727.0.html
#101-150 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49043.0.html
#151-250 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,57388.0.html

Unlike the #151-250 thread, you must have a *FAN PAGE* to be listed here. I will list a personal profile as well if you want to include it, but I will no longer list just a profile.

If you want your page added to this thread (either as a newcomer or one of the original 250 who is happy to keep 'liking'), please reply below. *Important - we're asking everyone added to the list below to commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #350, at which point a new thread will be born. That way the folks at the end of the list gather fans too.*

_(An easy way to be notified of new additions to this thread is to click on the "Notify" button above this post - you will be emailed whenever a new post is added to this thread.)_

Quoting the original explanation from the first thread of what we're doing:



Joseph Rhea said:


> First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.
> 
> What I am trying for is a two-way connection with fellow authors, but kept separate from my friends and family posts. Since it is against Facebook rules to have more than one "profile," what I propose is this: if every author who is interested in separating their business and friends posts, creates a separate author page (or book page) and lists them here, then we could all "like" each other and see each others' posts. In reality, it would be two separate one-way connections, but it would function almost like a two-way profile page. Plus, you could still have true "fans" (people who like your page but don't send you their page link)...
> 
> ...


Great tip from another Joe on how to like lots of people quickly:



JoeMitchell said:


> Here's a tip for people just entering. If you can middle click to open a link in a new tab, you can simply run through the list and middle click everyone's link, then scroll through all the pages and like them each, until you've done them all. It would only take few minutes and you'll be caught up.


*NEWCOMERS*
251) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Connor-Dix-Author/212940585406072
252) http://www.facebook.com/dreadchronicles
253) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Erica-Sloane/159996384068081
254) http://www.facebook.com/KeriStevensAuthor
255) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Kingswood/213618981987799
256) http://www.facebook.com/ilyriamoon
257) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anne-Holly/140519945969686
25 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Animal-Behavior-and-Other-Tales-of-Lycanthropy/103448199748847
259) http://www.facebook.com/pages/MP-McDonald/143902672336564
260) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryan-R-Dennis/302526520888

261) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stuart-Millard/189410724445027
262) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorShelaghWatkins
263) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAmyCorwin
264) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sinclair-Books/100892550004554
265) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tallulah-Grace/177598405631838
266) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Felicia-Rogers/115490501841225
267) http://www.facebook.com/Valerie.Douglas.Books?sk=app_112078882147346
26 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/157289854329916
269) http://www.facebook.com/Author.JasonKristopher
270) http://www.facebook.com/amandahavard

271) http://www.facebook.com/KetaDiablo.Author
272) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Polarization-May-Be-Winning-But-Its-NOT-Working-Joe-Couch-MBA/245039548846034
273) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Belinda-G-Buchanan/206528146053603
274) http://www.facebook.com/telawallenfiction
275) http://www.facebook.com/thesurvivors
276) http://www.facebook.com/pages/CA-Deyton/234510419912137
277) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rock-Stars-Rainbow/224836157546070
27 http://www.facebook.com/AndyRaneAuthor
279) http://www.facebook.com/TheFifthSpecter
280) http://www.facebook.com/jarrettrushauthor

281) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tracy-Marchini-AuthorEditor/219598758065647
282) http://www.facebook.com/pages/JA-Paul/184774508212007
283) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Americas-Real-Deficit-Is-Character-Disorder-Everywhere/140453842704079
284) http://www.facebook.com/pages/TM-Souders/181198815275423
285) http://www.facebook.com/pages/James-Proffitt/209801865722291
286) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patrick-Walts-Author-page/172103769521646
287) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tess-St-John/137473789656677
28 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Annie-Rayburn-Author/149273471815008
289) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aithne-Jarretta/161917550548363
290) http://www.facebook.com/DeannaChaseAuthor

291) http://www.facebook.com/kellymcclymerbooks
292) http://www.facebook.com/CameronTitus
293) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Roy-Hudsons-The-Odic-Touch/194139293980861
294) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shel-Delisle/203808732995292
295) http://www.facebook.com/RedTashBooks
296) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Seth-Stedman/133941740033892
297) http://www.facebook.com/HeatherHummelFanPage
29 http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hermit-Master/188815054512781
299) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Samantha-Winston/120964171335927
300) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jacks-Back/180300182040729

301) http://www.facebook.com/pages/AR-Williams-Science-Fiction-Fantasy-Writer/158125546145
302) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pauline-Nolet/191240700941245
303) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Julie-Morrigan/268149469877246
304) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218
305) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Lamba-Author/474025635397
306) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Andrew-Biss/164822116926180
307) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Malia-Mallory-Erotica-Author/227524307300274
30 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alain-Gomez/128466397209570
309) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Heather-Ross/272860846072885
310) http://www.facebook.com/riyria

311) http://www.facebook.com/SuziJayFans (profile - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002163250025)
312) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Andrew-A-Van-Wey/264370120253738
313) http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs (profile - http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs.Private)
314) http://www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp
315) http://www.facebook.com/TSSharp.author
316) http://www.facebook.com/thomasbarneswrites
317) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Singer-Songwriter-Author/119520001398734
31 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Susan-Alison-Art/100453736697882 (profile - http://www.facebook.com/susanalisonart)
319) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-McCleod/266194530069929 (profile - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002973876197)
320) http://www.facebook.com/EbookTutor

321) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394
322) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Frozen-In-Time/118517728250553
323) http://www.facebook.com/elcolordelamaldad
324) http://www.facebook.com/pages/OtherWhere/171289692925965
325) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Baker-Lawley-Author/204226156312880
326) http://www.facebook.com/ZombiesinTime (profile - http://www.facebook.com/john.kolsun)
327) http://www.facebook.com/WingerBooks
32 http://www.facebook.com/DavidWallaceFleming
329) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephanie-Zia/224932850898306
330) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bethaney-Nielsen/294592137219405

331) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sean-Van-Damme/199605780094806
332) http://www.facebook.com/fezariu
333) http://www.facebook.com/RobinRM
334) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Elisa-Hategan/315695485441
335) http://www.facebook.com/pages/EW-Saloka/128373993926004
336) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-books-on-Kindle/115954568460660
337) http://www.facebook.com/pages/SA-Huggins/169252249830332
33 http://www.facebook.com/CandysRaves
339) http://www.facebook.com/timtashauthor
340) http://www.facebook.com/pages/1923-A-Memoir/105716109482942

341) http://www.facebook.com/CodyYoungAuthor
342) http://www.facebook.com/pages/No-One-Knows-Youre-Here/196917643716977
343) http://www.facebook.com/WilliamGWrites
344) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Glen-Krisch/177870065582959
345) http://www.facebook.com/VictoriaFoyt
346) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Justin-Dennis-Author/283492421662394
347) http://www.facebook.com/HLArledgeAuthor
34 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christiana-Miller/109830829036280
349) http://www.facebook.com/BilltheVampire
350) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christopher-David-Petersen-Author/234129686652596

351) http://www.facebook.com/AuthorRGPorter
352) http://www.facebook.com/pages/SBJones-Publishing/210534012311345
353) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kathleen-Valentines-Books/116433298436132

*UBER LIKERS* (People from the first 250 who are still willing to play - please like them)
http://www.facebook.com/jason.g.anderson
http://www.facebook.com/taliajager
http://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
http://www.facebook.com/Stefan.Bourque.Author
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJ.A.Titus
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joseph-Mitchell-Author/118206501583317
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488
http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312
http://www.facebook.com/scott.niven.author
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cidney-Swanson/174516512597580
http://www.facebook.com/Suzanne.Adair.Author
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo
http://www.facebook.com/MargaritaWilliamsGeocachingMysteries
http://www.facebook.com/authormgscarsbrook
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavita-Nalawde/170927232930962
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Char-Robinson-Author/167173476670023
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048
http://www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249
http://www.facebook.com/StevenR.Drennon


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Wahooo!  All caught up!  I love long weekends!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm all caught up. I'm an uber liker  #170 on the last thread.
My facebook fan page is: http://www.facebook.com/taliajager
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

Tiphanie Thomas - Author
Raymond Birdsell
Connor Dix, Author

----------------------------------------
Hi Jason,

Could you add me to the überlikers?

https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

Please add us to the uberliker list! We're still playing! 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/Stefan.Bourque.Author

Thanks!


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey, cool. I'm a newcomer. 

I have a special gift (in the form of an exclusive preview of my story) on this page: http://www.facebook.com/dreadchronicles?sk=app_153284594738391. Trying to get feedback on it.


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

I'd love to get in on this and would appreciate any "Likes"! Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Erica-Sloane/159996384068081


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

This may make me sound uber greedy, but I'd still like to play this game. I really enjoy seeing everyone's progress; so, even if ya'll don't like me, I still 'like' you! 

https://www.facebook.com/AuthorJ.A.Titus


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I lost track of the other thread and just found it again today. I'm caught up with that whole list now. I don't think I'm on the uber likers list, but I probably should be. I don't do it every day, but I catch up whenever I see the thread appear.

Here's my author page, for anyone who missed it:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Joseph-Mitchell-Author/118206501583317

Thanks for keeping this going, Jason!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I've graduated to uber liker! 

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## KeriStevens (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay (*rubs hands*). I'd love to come and play. I've got 250+ "likes" to click, so I'm getting to work.
Thanks! I'm http://www.facebook.com/keristevensauthor


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Please add me to the uber likers. I can't help myself I just keep on liking, and liking, and liking...

Dawn 

My page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, I've graduated! I'd love to move on to Uber-Liker status. Here's my page:

http://www.facebook.com/scott.niven.author

Thanks so much!


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

I'll throw my hat in.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Michael-Kingswood/213618981987799


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Another uber liker! Anyone have the link for the url shortening once you hit 25 likes?
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Cidney-Swanson/174516512597580


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

cidneyswanson said:


> Another uber liker! Anyone have the link for the url shortening once you hit 25 likes?
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Cidney-Swanson/174516512597580


https://www.facebook.com/Cidney-Swanson#!/pages/Cidney-Swanson/174516512597580 Your link wasn't working for some reason.

Once you have those 25 'likes', when you view the page, you will see just below your profile picture, something that says 'Create UserName' (I'm doing this from memory, sorry). You will then be brought to a page where you can create a page name, like Cidney-Swanson if it's available.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Yay, my FB page won't be a wasteland any more!

Okay, starting at the beginning and Liking everyone in this thread. This may take some time, I think...

http://www.facebook.com/ilyriamoon

All done!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Michael Kingswood said:


> I'll throw my hat in.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Michael-Kingswood/213618981987799


Your link wasn't working either. Here is the one I used. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Kingswood/213618981987799?sk=wall


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hello there, 
I have just liked down to 250 on the list I was on  and continued down the new list to 256, so could you add me to the uber likers, I really like this thread 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048


----------



## LindaNelson (Aug 8, 2010)

Let me add my site to the list of Facebookers

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Linda-Nelson-Author/115225895227241

i also belong to network blogs and my blog post links are posted to my fan page.


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Got a lot of likes to click and I'm partially the way through. Here is mine:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-H-Sargent/170995772958080


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up through #256! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.
Dawn


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

Ilyria Moon
Linda Nelson

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## anne_holly (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anne-Holly/140519945969686

I would love to get some more actual discussion on here - right now, I'm the only one who ever talks, so it's mostly sales links, trailers/reviews/etc and my blog feed.

It would be great to get more discussion of romance and erotica, though.


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

Would love to be included with my new page. I'll start adding myself for others immediately, regardless. Thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Animal-Behavior-and-Other-Tales-of-Lycanthropy/103448199748847


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I would love some 'likes' on my author page. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MP-McDonald/143902672336564

ETA: All caught up on this thread.


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

keithdbz said:


> Would love to be included with my new page. I'll start adding myself for others immediately, regardless. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Animal-Behavior-and-Other-Tales-of-Lycanthropy/103448199748847


Hi Keith,

I had trouble with the link you posted. Here's the link I was able to get to work:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Animal-Behavior-and-Other-Tales-of-Lycanthropy/103448199748847


----------



## keithdbz (May 19, 2010)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

Here's my page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bryan-R-Dennis/302526520888


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402

I'm giving away free fiction on my Facebook page. 'Like' to find out when and what and how.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> I'm giving away free fiction on my Facebook page. 'Like' to find out when and what and how.


Patty - are you commiting to be an 'uber-liker'? (ie: continue to like new pages as they get listed)?


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up liking!


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up through #260!


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

Only put this up a few days ago, so it's shamefully unliked right now:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Stuart-Millard/189410724445027


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught up to #260!

I'm an uberliker; can you please add my fan pages to the list?

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo

http://www.facebook.com/MargaritaWilliamsGeocachingMysteries


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Hi Jason, Please could you add me to the list?

http://www.facebook.com/AuthorShelaghWatkins


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Shelagh said:


> Hi Jason, Please could you add me to the list?


Done!


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Jason! Here's a link to Jason's page in case anyone missed it:

http://www.facebook.com/jason.g.anderson


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

Shelagh Watkins

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I was an uber-liker from the last thread and would like to be so again in this thread.

I've liked all newcomers (and double-checked I had all the unber-likers) in the last two pages.

Here's my page: http://www.facebook.com/authormgscarsbrook

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's my page: http://www.facebook.com/AuthorAmyCorwin 
I'll try to like as many as I can (in between working  )


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm all caught up again!

http://www.facebook.com/scott.niven.author


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

This is a really great idea. I have liked all of the above! Here is my page http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pages/Sinclair-Books/100892550004554 I promote all of the books that appear on the book of the month and other promotional features that I host on this page.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone~
I think this is the link to my author page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tallulah-Grace/177598405631838?sk=wall

Looking forward to meeting other KB authors!

Tallulah


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked 

Dawn


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked you:

Amy Corwin
Tallulah Grace


----------



## Felicia Rogers (Feb 22, 2011)

What a wonderful idea!

Here is my fanpage link:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Felicia-Rogers/115490501841225

Now to like some of you guys!


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## Bryan R. Dennis (May 19, 2011)

I might be the only one who didn't know this, but if you switch to using Facebook as a page before liking another author's page, the other author can then easily like your page back from their page. They just have to click the link showing who liked their page, and then under the dropdown, they select "pages." Every page that liked theirs shows up in a box.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hello there, 
I have just caught up with 'likes', will check in again soon to make sure no other new links are added.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Bryan R. Dennis said:


> I might be the only one who didn't know this, but if you switch to using Facebook as a page before liking another author's page, the other author can then easily like your page back from their page. They just have to click the link showing who liked their page, and then under the dropdown, they select "pages." Every page that liked theirs shows up in a box.


That's a rather nifty trick! I certainly didn't know about it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VDouglas (May 15, 2011)

Could you add mine to the list?

http://www.facebook.com/Valerie.Douglas.Books?sk=app_112078882147346


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/157289854329916

In process of liking everyone's pages. Seeing how many are behind me, that's going to take some time.


----------



## Jason Kristopher (Jun 1, 2011)

Feel free to visit my Facebook page as well, if you like.

One thing I would recommend for some of you is to get your "custom" url ASAP. Some of you seem to have more than the minimum 25 fans necessary for that, so all you need to do is go into your FB page settings and choose something appropriate.

For me, "JasonKristopher" was already taken, so I chose "Author.JasonKristopher".

This is an important tool in your marketing toolbox. It's a lot easier to say "facebook.com/Author.JasonKristopher" than "facebook.com/pages/Jason-Kristopher/9823098203498234.html".

See what I mean? Plus, the unique URL looks better on business cards.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Jason Kristopher said:


> Feel free to visit my Facebook page as well, if you like.
> 
> One thing I would recommend for some of you is to get your "custom" url ASAP. Some of you seem to have more than the minimum 25 fans necessary for that, so all you need to do is go into your FB page settings and choose something appropriate.
> 
> ...


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/157289854329916

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

LeonardDHilleyII: I found only your personal page, so I sent a friend request. Let me know if ever you have an author's or book page. 

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/157289854329916 This is my Author page. Not sure why the link I posted earlier went to my personal one. Hmmm.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/157289854329916 This is my Author page. Not sure why the link I posted earlier went to my personal one. Hmmm.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.


My pleasure.  Got you.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/157289854329916 This is my Author page. Not sure why the link I posted earlier went to my personal one. Hmmm.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know.


The second link you posted (in past #59) was for your profile - I assume that's the link Andrew saw.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught up to #269.


----------



## AmandaHavard (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey friends! I'd be happy to participate as well! I'll start catching up.

http://www.facebook.com/amandahavard


----------



## ketadiablo (Aug 6, 2010)

I have many Facebook pages to like.

Please like mine, and *thank you so much!*

http://www.facebook.com/KetaDiablo.Author

Keta Diablo


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Everyone has been liked 
Dawn


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi
Please add me to uber likers. I am number 183 on the previous list 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavita-Nalawde/170927232930962


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Felicia Rogers
Valerie Douglas Books
Leonard D HilleyII
Jason Kristopher
Amanda Harvard
Keta Diablo


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Still caught up.

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Still caught up.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

As far as I can see I liked your page.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm all up to date. I'm listed under the ubers.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Still caught up.
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Sorry, it posted without a comment. I wasn't aware that fanpage likes didn't show up. But I've tried this morning with my personal to like and I believe FB is doing some updates because it keeps showing error.

Best!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

LeonardDHilleyII said:


> Sorry, it posted without a comment. I wasn't aware that fanpage likes didn't show up. But I've tried this morning with my personal to like and I believe FB is doing some updates because it keeps showing error.
> 
> Best!


Ha! OK. 

Facebook, much like Amazon, acts up sometimes. Server problems, I presume.


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi -

I've done tag chains before on a publishing project, but this is the first time I have done facebook likes, since this is my first book.

Here's the book page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Why-America-is-so-fked-up/109680965791034

I will work on liking everyone listed and who has posted since the list went up over the weekend.

Thanks in advance.

Joe


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

JoeCouch said:


> Hi -
> 
> I've done tag chains before on a publishing project, but this is the first time I have done facebook likes, since this is my first book.
> 
> ...


Got you.

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

Caught up through #272! Have a great weekend!


----------



## BELINDA BUCHANAN (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like to be added to the list too, please!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Belinda-G-Buchanan/206528146053603


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

All caught up again, 
I like this thread, you get to see interesting pages


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Growing by leaps and bounds!  I've been in since the first thread, lol, so I've kinda lost track.  Send me a friend req instead, and I'll double dose ya.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up in the Like-O-Sphere!


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

This totally feels like cheating....

*teeters on the fence*

Should I? Or shouldn't I?

~_~000


----------



## telat (Mar 15, 2011)

I would like to be included, too, please! I will start at number 1 and start liking everyone else's page! Thank you!

http://www.facebook.com/telawallenfiction

Tela


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Question:

To join now, do I have to do all from #1 or just this last batch (251-350)?


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Belinda Buchanan
Tela A. Wallen

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Randirogue said:


> To join now, do I have to do all from #1 or just this last batch (251-350)?


Just this batch (251-350). If the earlier people (pre 251) want more likes, they become an "uber liker" and commit to continuing to like new pages. People new to this group only have to commit to liking this group of pages (251-350).


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Joe Couch
Belinda Buchanan
Tela Warren


----------



## telat (Mar 15, 2011)

I actually went back to your first list and liked all 252 of them at the time this weekend.  I didn't know I only had to like a few people.  Oh, well.  I have enjoyed looking at everyone's page and have had people from that list like me back.  It's fun!

Tela Wallen


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

I've finally been able to "Like" on FB with my personal account. If I've missed you, please message me with link. I check daily so I'll reciprocate each who likes my page. And each like will also be included in an upcoming drawing via my FB and blog. Details posted on KB soon.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leonard-D-Hilley-II/157289854329916

http://deimosweb-hilley.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

All caught up


----------



## AmandaHavard (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Guys - Is there any way I can switch my Facebook to my series instead of me? I spend more time there right now since there aren't as many likes. If we can change it, I'd be super happy! Thanks!!!

http://www.facebook.com/thesurvivors


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

ok, so you're not going to believe it, but Facebook dumped my page because I used characters instead of spelling out the F-bomb. Who'd have thunk?

*I don't even have any cuss words inside the book *except a couple times using "dumbass".... now I have to go around FB using the f-bomb - we'll see how that goes - I may use my name as author instead.

So, I had to start a whole new page - apologies to everyone! I will very much appreciate being re-liked and I will go back and like all the ones I had already done on the other page.

*
I went and friended everyone so perhaps you can use the method of clicking through on the notification*

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Why-America-Is-So-Fucked-Up/245039548846034

Joe


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

@Amanda - I've added your series page in addition to your author page - a few other authors have listed two pages, so I don't see the harm.

@Joe - Unfortunately, the forum software doesn't like your link with the fully spelled out f-bomb. If someone copy and pastes the full link, it still works. But even with my note next to the link some people may be lazy about it.


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Jason - Since it's in pre-pub I may change the name if this keeps being a problem. O censorwhip!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked

Why America is @@### and so on

Took some doing, though 

Joe could you like me back with your_* personal page*_? Otherwise the numbers don't go up for some reason.

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. _*Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up.*_ If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Char57 (Apr 15, 2011)

Adding the new ones, could you add me to the Uber-Likers please?

Note: Caught up and here's my page: http://www.facebook.com/Author.CharRobinson


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked.

Dawn


----------



## C.A. Deyton (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to be added to this, please!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/CA-Deyton/234510419912137


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up again!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

All caught up. I'm one of the uber likers and would appreciate likes if you get a chance.

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Thanks and have a wonderful July 4th weekend!

Miriam Minger


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All,

If possible, please add my book's facebook page to the list:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Rock-Stars-Rainbow/224836157546070

Any "likes" are much appreciated  I will be catching up and liking the books
on this list over this long holiday weekend. Happy 4th of July!

Sincerely,

Kevin Glavin


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

All caught up! Thanks, everybody!

Kevin


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked you, Kglavin -- Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked Kevin Glavin. Welcome. 

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. _*Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up.*_ If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Those are both Facebook profiles - we're only recording *fan pages* in this thread. You're welcome to list your profile with your page if you like.



KealanPatrick said:


> I'm here:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/kealan.burke
> 
> ...


----------



## S.A. Mulraney (May 20, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/AndyRaneAuthor

Thanks in advance for the likes!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

SAMulraney said:


> http://www.facebook.com/AndyRaneAuthor
> 
> Thanks in advance for the likes!


Thanks for the 'like' and welcome.
Liked back.


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

Is this the most used FB author page thread? I posted in another one that was started a couple of weeks ago. I didn't know this one existed.

Anyway, hello to everyone! I'm off to catch up on me likes. Here's my page:

http://www.facebook.com/TheFifthSpecter


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

T.S. Welti said:


> Is this the most used FB author page thread? I posted in another one that was started a couple of weeks ago. I didn't know this one existed.
> 
> Anyway, hello to everyone! I'm off to catch up on me likes. Here's my page:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/TheFifthSpecter


Thanks for liking both my pages and welcome.
Liked back.


----------



## Jarrett Rush (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm a newcomer here. Here's my page: http://www.facebook.com/jarrettrushauthor. Would love for more folks to "Like" my page. I'll be glad to "Like" you back.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Liked.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

T.S. Welti said:


> Is this the most used FB author page thread? I posted in another one that was started a couple of weeks ago. I didn't know this one existed.


This is the most used FB author thread. It hadn't had any posts in it for a week or two, so it had sunk down the thread listing. I should probably remember to bump it every now and then


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

SA Mulraney
TS Welti
Jarret Rush


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Jason, 
Just found the new thread, and liked the newest face book pages.


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's mine, relatively new, so any and all love is appreciated


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

KealanPatrick said:


> Here's mine, relatively new, so any and all love is appreciated


You forgot the link


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

I've liked the beans outta all of you!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Would be willing to like the new people -- if they actually put links to thier facebook pages


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up through #280! Thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Would be willing to like the new people -- if they actually put links to thier facebook pages


The list is always updated in the first post with the people who have put in facebook fan pages.


----------



## 40977 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd like to be liked! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tracy-Marchini-AuthorEditor/219598758065647

::heads off to start liking...::


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I've lost the new thread link ? Jason, I was sure there was another list other than this one, ?


----------



## JA_Paul (Jun 23, 2010)

I just finished going through everyone on the list! Lots of great pages and I picked up a new idea or two 

Could I get added to the list? Thanks

http://www.facebook.com/pages/JA-Paul/184774508212007


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the like JA.
Liked you back.

-----------------------------------------

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

seventhspell said:


> I've lost the new thread link ? Jason, I was sure there was another list other than this one, ?


This is the latest thread. There are several earlier threads (all linked in the first post), but don't post in those as they aren't being updated.

Someone mentioned that there had been another Facebook fan page thread, but I don't have a link.


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

Great team  -

I am getting caught up today - my [email protected] is #272. I was persuaded to change the title and the whole page by Facebook and others, so here it is updated and now no one needs to copy paste any more.

Still a newbie - sorry for all the inconvenience I may have caused:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Polarization-May-Be-Winning-But-Its-NOT-Working-Joe-Couch-MBA/245039548846034

ALSO - should you have an extra moment, here is my next book's facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Americas-Real-Deficit-Is-Character-Disorder-Everywhere/140453842704079

*THANK YOU EVERYONE SO MUCH *!

Joe


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for those who "liked" my book in return and *STAYED*.

Is it just my imagination that some of you "*like*" a page and then "*unlike*" it almost immediately?

Since I am just starting out, I can follow the names and the numbers and it seems that there have been 3 people from this list who have liked my pages and then disappeared. This is making me think that they are using me to get me to like their book and then dumping mine because they think I cannot identify them.

So far, CA Denton and Andy Rane seem to have done it, and my FB notification system tells me 11 people like it, still only 8 people are still there.

I hate to point this out and perhaps seem a little on edge, but if I am surfacing how people are using this posting, then newbies should know that not everyone is perhaps being above board, should I have my facts in order.

Best,
Joe


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

JoeCouch said:


> Thanks for those who "liked" my book in return and *STAYED*.
> 
> Is it just my imagination that some of you "*like*" a page and then "*unlike*" it almost immediately?
> 
> ...


Hopefully this isn't the case, but I think what may be going on is some of these 'likers' are liking from their own pages. It increases the numbers, but it doesn't 'show' them. I know I have a lot of people who have 'liked' my page using their page, and I've liked people using my page as well (to keep my status wall feed from exploding). I'm sure that's all it is . . . if not, then that isn't very fair as we're all in the same boat trying to gain exposure. Have a great night!


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Julie Ann -

perhaps that's the case, but for all but the first few, I "liked" the page they put on the initial page of _this _posting and then I put a post on their FB wall with a link directly to my page - would your theory make sense under those conditions?

Thanks,
Joe

p.s. I just went back and liked them as "Joe" too and not just as my book page, so most people on this list have now received 2 likes from me.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

It's hard to say what's happening.

I know some people don't stick around in this thread like they agree that they will (see the number of people who have posted the wrong link, I've asked them to correct it, and we never see them again).

I'd be surprised if some people are liking then unliking pages (simply because it seems like too much hard work  ), but I couldn't rule it out.

As Julie said, for some reason if you like another page while using Facebook as your own page, the numbers don't go up on the liked page. But the person can still see you in their list if they click on the right link.

All I can offer is a hope that the majority of people who take part in this thread are doing the right thing, and hope that we all benefit in some way (even if it's not as much as we could if everyone stuck to it).


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked the newbies:

T Marchini
JA Paul
Joe Couch


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Newbie here! I just started a page here http://www.facebook.com/pages/TM-Souders/181198815275423 . I'm going to start liking everyone from my personal page. I'll do this throughout the day and tomorrow because I don't want my feed to explode.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked Jo Couch's page with the long name so much I stayed. 


-----------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## james.proffitt (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm all liked up to #284. Anyone want to be my first like?

James Proffitt


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

gotcha James!


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, I swear I'm adding everyone, I'm just splitting it up, lol. I wish I would've caught this thread earlier, this is gonna take forever, lol


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

T.M.souders said:


> Wow, I swear I'm adding everyone, I'm just splitting it up, lol. I wish I would've caught this thread earlier, this is gonna take forever, lol


You'll get there!  Just remember you only have to add the people in this specific thread - you don't have to worry about the people in the previous 3 threads.

The tip in the first message of this thread (opening multiple browser tabs) makes the 'liking' process a lot quicker.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

JoeCouch said:


> Thanks for those who "liked" my book in return and *STAYED*.
> 
> Is it just my imagination that some of you "*like*" a page and then "*unlike*" it almost immediately?
> 
> ...


Joe,

The problem in my case is that, you "liked" my page and then advertised your book on MY fanpage, without ever asking. Perhaps you're just unaware of how very slimy that is. I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt, and assume that you are new at marketing and did not realize how really uncool that is.

Regardless, that's what got you "unliked" by me.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## JCool (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, wow Dawn! THANK YOU!

No I did not know that it was slimy at all.

What I *thought *I was doing was just making it EASIER for someone to *like *me back, since they would have the link right there for them.

I totally did not know anyone would take it that way.

I definitely have a learning curve going on here.

Thanks for your patience people!

Joe


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

I did the "liking" thing only for as long as it took me to realize that nobody I "liked" bothered to like me back. I got slightly annoyed until I stepped back from the keyboard and realized that if not being "liked" on a Facebook page was the worst thing I had to deal with, then my life would be pretty sweet.

So no offense, everybody, but I think I'd rather be writing.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Newcomer here. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Patrick-Walts-Author-page/172103769521646
I just created mine last week, and it kind of confused all the people on my personal profile, because they got cryptic invitations saying, "Patrick Walts suggests that you like Patrick Walts."  Had to add "Author Page" for clarification.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

KealanPatrick said:


> I did the "liking" thing only for as long as it took me to realize that nobody I "liked" bothered to like me back.


You forgot to add the link to your fan page when you posted originally  I mentioned it to you in a reply, but you must have missed my post.


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

Posted it in another one of the many threads, Jason. Didn't make a difference.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

KealanPatrick said:


> Posted it in another one of the many threads, Jason. Didn't make a difference.


I'm sorry to hear that. I've had ok success with likes from this thread (and the previous one), but I have to admit that not everyone who puts their link in this thread will actually like everyone elses links.

For what it's worth, I would have liked your page if you'd posted the link here 

_Edit: After looking at your books on Amazon, and buying one that seemed interesting, I took the time to search for your page on Facebook and liked you. For everyone else, Kealan's page is at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kealan-Patrick-Burke/220993947939041_

Best of luck with your writing.


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

KealanPatrick said:


> Posted it in another one of the many threads, Jason. Didn't make a difference.


Well, for what its worth, I just "liked" your page. Your books seem to be right up my alley, anyway. 
I think I clicked on everyone else in this thread, and I apologized if I missed you. I kept jumping forward, seeing a title that caught my eye and clicking on that. Also, Facebook was getting glitchy and switching me back to my personal profile when I started opening tabs, so I may have liked a few of you with that.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

You are "liked" PatrickWalts.

Dawn


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> You are "liked" PatrickWalts.
> 
> Dawn


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

James Proffitt
Patrick Walts
Kealan Patrick

-----------------------------------------

For the new arrivals:
Facebook sends me an email every time one of my pages is liked. Then I come look you up in this thread and like you back.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I just caught up with everyone and finally Keelan after many attempts I could like your page


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up. Please - if you don't see me in your list, let me know and I'll be happy to 'like' you. I really do enjoy seeing everyone's updates and happy to answer questions that catch my eye. Good luck with all of your writing!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

TM Souders
James Proffitt
Patrick Walts
Kealan Patrick Burke


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay! I'm all caught up except part of page 2 and 3, which I plan on doing tonight (I went kind of out of order). I don't think everyone liked my page though. Maybe because I liked everyone's from my personal FB page instead of my fan page? Here's my link again. Thanks everyone!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/TM-Souders/181198815275423


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

T.M.souders said:


> Okay! I'm all caught up except part of page 2 and 3, which I plan on doing tonight (I went kind of out of order).


The list in the first post is always updated - probably easier to work through all the links there


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Jason, I guess I'm 287.

Here's my fan page.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tess-St-John/137473789656677

I will get busy liking everyone! I'm looking forward to this thread, but didn't want to join until I knew I had the time to keep up!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay...I liked everyone!!!

Thanks for the likes back!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Tia Kerch Souders
Tess St John

-----------------------------------------

For the new arrivals:
Facebook sends me an email every time one of my pages is liked. Then I come look you up in this thread and like you back.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.
Dawn


----------



## PatrickWalts (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd love to get to know some of you that have liked me with your personal FB account.  Have you guys considered creating an author page?  It's really easy to do, and it'll keep your primary page from getting too cluttered.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Tess St John


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Seems there is no-one new to like


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up on likes! 
Cidney


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I'll play, and get to 'like'-ing the list.

My page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Annie-Rayburn-Author/149273471815008


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, for the record (and as a memory jog for me) I liked all 18 uber links and through 287. Whew! Will check back later.

Oh, and some of them I liked as Carol Burnside. Forgot I wasn't logged in under my pen name.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm still 'new' and would love to join in. Here's my fan page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Aithne-Jarretta/161917550548363

Thank You!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Annie Rayburn (Carol Burnside)
Aithne Jarretta

-----------------------------------------
For the new arrivals: Facebook sends me an email every time one of my pages is liked. Then I come look you up in this thread and like you back.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)

If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Have caught up,
new for me was
Annie Rayburn (Carol Burnside)
Aithne Jarretta


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

What a great idea for a thread! My Author Facebook page is: Kellymcclymerbooks I would love some Likes!

I'd also like some feedback on what readers like to see on the author pages. I've tried to post interesting links, but they're pretty writing centric so far.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked you,

Kelly and Deanna


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Caught up through 291.


----------



## JChris (Jul 18, 2011)

I made a facebook page under the advice from a friend. It's so depressing to see zero friends, zero likes. I think I'm just going to let the page die. 
Farewell, cruel world!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

JChris said:


> I made a facebook page under the advice from a friend. It's so depressing to see zero friends, zero likes. I think I'm just going to let the page die.
> Farewell, cruel world!


Why not post the link here in this thread, and raise that number above zero?


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn (Jul 31, 2011)

Talia Jager said:


> Caught up through 291.


Me too!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

caught up too


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up with:

Annie Rayburn
Aithne Jarretta
Dchase
Kellymcclymer


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

nothing new to like, also a couple of people have suddenly popped up on my page at the seven spell saga saying my message and like had been put in hidden messages on their page so if people are thinking no-one is around doing the likes maybe that's why


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up also.

My 10 year-old son wrote a book and now has an author page (because a lot of people who he isn't 'friends' with wanted to know how his writing adventures were going). If you're interested in 'liking' his page, and want to know about donating to the charities he's supporting with his royalties, you can go to www.facebook.com/CameronTitus


If not - that's ok. He doesn't know I'm including him.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Got him, Julie...he was my only new one!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

JChris said:


> I made a facebook page under the advice from a friend. It's so depressing to see zero friends, zero likes. I think I'm just going to let the page die.
> Farewell, cruel world!


I tried to find you, but couldn't. Put your link here if you want to share. We'll all be happy to LIKE your page.



Tess St John said:


> Got him, Julie...he was my only new one!


Thank you, Tess!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a previous uber-liker, and finding a little more time to get back to kindleboards. (Lots of extra classes and major read-throughs this summer.) I've liked everyone on this page with the exception of a few people whose links are not working. My page is: https://www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author


----------



## RoyHudson (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm new to KindleBoards. I self-published my novel The Odic Touch (the first in a planned trilogy) last night. I created a fan page for the book this morning, as well as a Twitter page, @RoyHudsonAuthor.
Here's the url for the Facebook fan page.
http://www.facebook.com/?sk=lf#!/pages/Roy-Hudsons-The-Odic-Touch/194139293980861
I'll be sure to scroll through the above thread and "like" all your pages. 
Thanks, everyone!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hi there, 
liked Cameron's page and Roy Hudson


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> If you're interested in 'liking' his page, and want to know about donating to the charities he's supporting with his royalties, you can go to www.facebook.com/CameronTitus


I've added him to the list - I know he's not going to go back liking everyone else's pages, but it seemed a good way to up his like count


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up!


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

This thread's slowed way down. I'm caught up though!


----------



## LesleaTash (Mar 3, 2011)

Please like Red Tash, Teller of Tales

Red will like you back!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't find your link nor page Red Tash but will like it if you let me know 
all caught up otherwise and yes I agree this  thread has slowed right down JK


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Everyone LIKED through 293, including the ubers!

And here's my shiny new author page: 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Shel-Delisle/203808732995292?ref=ts&__user=1327792387


----------



## LesleaTash (Mar 3, 2011)

Facebook.com/RedTashBooks

Thanks! Will reciprocate!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked you RedTash and Shel so caught up


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

shel

-----------------------------------------
For the new arrivals: Facebook sends me an email every time one of my pages is liked. Then I come look you up in this thread and like you back.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)

If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## SethStedman (Jul 22, 2011)

My Facebook author page is: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Seth-Stedman/133941740033892


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked you Seth


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up!!


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the likes!  And, I'm caught up too.


----------



## Heather Hummel Author (Jul 2, 2011)

My FaceBook Author Page is: http://www.facebook.com/HeatherHummelFanPage

I've started Liking others as well...though activity on this thread seems to have slowed down a lot.

Did you know if you switch over to using FB as your page you can see the new Likes by clicking where you usually see friend requests?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Heather Hummel Author said:


> I've started Liking others as well...though activity on this thread seems to have slowed down a lot.


Activity has it's peaks and troughs. Some weeks we might get 10-20 pages, and others we only have one or two.

Often the more people post in the thread (bumping it to the first page), the more pages get added (as newcomers see the thread for the first time). So it ends up being a bit of a positive feedback cycle.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

You are liked Heather Hummel


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Heather Hummel
Seth Stedman


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up through #297!


----------



## Heather Hummel Author (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hermit-Master/188815054512781?ref=ts&sk=page_getting_started#!/pages/The-Hermit-Master/188815054512781?sk=wall this is me, still very new, but thought I would join in. Now to like everyone else!


----------



## jennifermacaire (Aug 16, 2011)

This is going to take a long time - my computer is so slow on internet connections! But what a great idea - I willl definitely try my hardest to 'like' all the authors on these lists!

Here are my 2 fan pages, if you could include it in the next list I'd be most grateful. (one is under my pen name)
Thank you!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Samantha-Winston/120964171335927?sk=wall

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jacks-Back/180300182040729


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

SimonSmithWilson said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hermit-Master/188815054512781?ref=ts&sk=page_getting_started#!/pages/The-Hermit-Master/188815054512781?sk=wall this is me, still very new, but thought I would join in. Now to like everyone else!


Welcome! Your link has a few characters that causes Firefox at least to get confused, and not make it clickable. Here's a clickable version: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Hermit-Master/188815054512781


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Jason, I appreciate you fixing the link for me. Thank you.

I am working my way backwards through the pages, lol, four down, five to go!


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn (Jul 31, 2011)

Yay! Caught up through 300. Will check back in a week or so to look for 300+ links.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up and liked the new people!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

I am caught up , except that I am not sure my like stuck on Simon's page
new for me were
SimonSmithWilson
jennifermacaire, 2 pages

if my like from seventhspell The Seven Spell Saga faceboook page didn't stick let me know i will do it again


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry I was away for a bit, but I got all caught up and liked everyone.


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi,

I created an Author Page just last week. I would greatly appreciate any likes you can send my way. Thanks in advance


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

liked arwilliams


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> liked arwilliams


Thanks 

I do have a question though, does adding a mass of likes all at once appear on other people's pages? I don't want to do anything that might be looked at as an annoyance. I was planning to add a handful of likes a day.

signed,

Still a Facebook Newbie

*added 251-307


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked AR Williams -- welcome to the thread!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Pauline Nolet (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd like to play too:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pauline-Nolet/191240700941245

I've liked everyone listed so far up to 301. Thanks everyone!


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218

Like me!  I'm out to like lots of people


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Pauline Nolet


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218
> 
> Like me!  I'm out to like lots of people


The link to your fan page doesn't work for me - Facebook just dumps me at my home page.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a heads up for everyone. I got PM'ed an interesting link about how Facebook handles posting news, etc in everyone's news feeds. The article is here:

http://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/6-tips-to-increase-your-facebook-edgerank-and-exposure/

Now personally, I'm not worried about this. But if anyone here is, and would like to remove their fan page from the list, please let me know (please make sure to include the # your site is in the list, so I can find it easily  )


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Jason, I just opened it from here


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Jason, I just opened it from here


Strange - it still fails for me.

Can anyone else confirm if Natasha's link works for them - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Strange - it still fails for me.
> 
> Can anyone else confirm if Natasha's link works for them - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218


This link takes me back to my own facebook page too. No idea why.

Dawn


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi folks - I'm new here, so please add me. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Julie-Morrigan/268149469877246

I've just 'liked' everyone in this thread and I'm off to 'like' the uber likers. Good to meet you all!

Jools


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Julie Morrigan (Joolzs)


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> Jason, I just opened it from here


Dawn is having problems accessing your page too, so something is up. Could you check the settings of your page? Perhaps it's set to private, or 'friends only', or something?


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

There's always something new to learn. Darn. Sorry, Jason and thanks for the idea. I checked and my page wasn't PUBLISHED. I didn't even pay attention to that thing on the top.  Just in case. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218?sk=info
I liked everyone till 301.


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> This link takes me back to my own facebook page too. No idea why.
> 
> Dawn


Works for me, Dawn!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Have just liked Joolz and Natasha, they were new for me, don't know if the like stuck though, nothing seemed to happen about leaving a comment, so hope the like stuck, say so if not I will go back and re-do. Don't know what's going on but lately face-book is a little weird for me.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

seventhspell, FB does act weird lately. I had to click twice at least on each likes and then reload the page to see if the sign had disappeared.


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

SUCH a wonderful idea! I don't know how I missed this thread before, but I'm definitely in...and liking everyone here right now...

Please add me in:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Lamba-Author/474025635397


Marie


----------



## Pauline Nolet (Aug 25, 2011)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> seventhspell, FB does act weird lately. I had to click twice at least on each likes and then reload the page to see if the sign had disappeared.


FB is being weird here too. The button isn't disappearing at all when I click it but the pages are still showing up in my list of likes so it's all good I guess.  I've liked all the newest posters and am all caught up again.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Count me in! I'm going through and liking everyone right now!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Andrew-Biss/164822116926180

Thanks very much!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Pauline Nolet said:


> FB is being weird here too. The button isn't disappearing at all when I click it but the pages are still showing up in my list of likes so it's all good I guess.  I've liked all the newest posters and am all caught up again.


Hi thanks for this.
Have just also hopefully liked, Andrew Biss and Marie Lamba, 
anyone who finds the seven spell saga has not liked their page let me know LOL


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

All caught up too, includiing the Uber folk!  If I've missed anyone, please let me know...  Nothing I admire more than writers supporting fellow writers.  Best of everything to you all!

Marie


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ditto what Marie said - all caught up including ubers (and you, Marie!)  

If I've missed anyone let me know, but I think I got you all!

Cheers and thank you!


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

A big thank you to all my 'likers' so far! I forgot to mention that Morrigan is a pen name - you'll see me as Julie Lewthwaite on your author pages.

Have a great weekend, folks!


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up on likes.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Mary Lamba
Andrew Biss


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Natasha A. Salnikova said:


> There's always something new to learn. Darn. Sorry, Jason and thanks for the idea. I checked and my page wasn't PUBLISHED. I didn't even pay attention to that thing on the top.


Oops! At least you figured it out, so it's all good 

All the new people have been added to the first post of the thread.


----------



## Malia Mallory (Aug 31, 2011)

What an awesome idea!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Malia-Mallory-Erotica-Author/227524307300274


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Natasha A. Salnikova

-----------------------------------------
For the new arrivals: Facebook sends me an email every time one of my pages is liked with a personal page. Then I come look you up in this thread and like you back.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)

If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up and liked:

Pauline Nolet
Natasha A Salnikova
Joolzs
Marie Lamba
Andrew Biss
Malia Mallory


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Ho, buddy. So many pages.... 

I'm going back and liking people now.

Here's my author page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alain-Gomez/128466397209570

And if anyone is interested, I just started an interactive sci-fi blog: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Muzik-Chronicles/245089172199356


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up with:

Alain Gomez - Sci-fi blog


----------



## Heather Ross (Sep 8, 2011)

Newbie request. Here's my page as 'vanilla' as it is. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Heather-Ross/272860846072885

Working my way through 260 - 308 then heading back.

I will reciprocate any likes on my page as well.

Thanks so much!


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Caught up to all the 'likes' 

here is my page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mobashar-Qureshi-The-Author/119240058148037?created

thanks!


----------



## Pauline Nolet (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm all caught up now too (up to Mobashar).  Thanks everyone, I'm over halfway to getting the 25 for the short URL.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked Heather Ross!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hello there caught with, 
302) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pauline-Nolet/191240700941245
303) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Julie-Morrigan/268149469877246
304) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218
305) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Lamba-Author/474025635397
306) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Andrew-Biss/164822116926180
307) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Malia-Mallory-Erotica-Author/227524307300274
30 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alain-Gomez/128466397209570
309) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Heather-Ross/272860846072885


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

All caught up to 309) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Heather-Ross/272860846072885. Good to meet everyone!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm uber and I'm not a hater, so I must be an uber liker!  I think I caught with most, so here's mine again. Please like me or I'll be crushed and you won't be able to sleep at night from feelings of guilt. Thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheers, Brendan - good to meet you! Since I signed up on here, 15 lovely people have 'liked' my author page - thanks to all, very much appreciated. (I show up on yours as Julie Lewthwaite.) 

Have a fantastic weekend, everyone!


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

My husband's publisher just made a facebook page for his series: http://www.facebook.com/riyria


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Caught up again. We need more FB blood!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

J.K. Arauz said:


> Caught up again. We need more FB blood!


Very true. (Love the forum profile pic, BTW!)


----------



## SuziJay (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi!

This is me: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002163250025
and I have a fan page here: http://www.facebook.com/SuziJayFans

Thank you!


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

Added mine: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Andrew-A-Van-Wey/264370120253738

Liking others.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Robin's new page
Suzi Jay
HeyDrew


----------



## Pauline Nolet (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm all caught up too. Good news for those just starting their pages, you no longer need 25 Fans/Likes to get the short custom URL:

http://www.allfacebook.com/you-no-longer-need-25-fans-to-get-a-custom-page-url-2011-09


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Pauline Nolet said:


> I'm all caught up too. Good news for those just starting their pages, you no longer need 25 Fans/Likes to get the short custom URL:
> 
> http://www.allfacebook.com/you-no-longer-need-25-fans-to-get-a-custom-page-url-2011-09


Good thing to mention, thanks! I should have posted about it here when I found out a few days ago, but didn't even think of it


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there, 
all caught up with,
SuziJay
HeyDrew


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Just discovered this, will start catching up 

Here are mine:

Author Fan Page:

http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs

Personal:

http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs.Private


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp


----------



## tsharp (Jul 14, 2011)

Please add mine for my short story Unfamiliar Country;

https://www.facebook.com/TSSharp.author

Now to go adding...!

Edit - my fb fanpage is new, but I managed to heed the advice about getting a decent custom username before it's too late...!


----------



## tsharp (Jul 14, 2011)

I've liked the uber-likers


----------



## mrv01d (Apr 4, 2011)

seventhspell said:


> hello there caught with,
> 302) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pauline-Nolet/191240700941245
> 303) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Julie-Morrigan/268149469877246
> 304) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Natasha-A-Salnikova/239396609412218
> ...


 I got these folks in today. Will work on the rest tomorrow.

M


----------



## Thomas Barnes (Aug 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/thomasbarneswrites

Thanks for doing this everyone - I'm off to like all of you fine folks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

mrv01d said:


> I'm working on mine here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002973876197
> 
> Liking as many of you as FB will allow. This is not a good day to be doing new things on FB. They've rearranged all the furniture.


Hi,

This thread focuses on listing fan pages, although you're welcome to include your Facebook profile with your fan page link if you like.

There is information in the first post of the thread on making a fan page if you're not familiar with it. If you have any questions or problems, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm all caught up. If I missed anyone, please let me know and I'll happily add you! Here's my page:

http://www.facebook.com/scott.niven.author


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Here's mine

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Singer-Songwriter-Author/119520001398734

Off to like everyone now...


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/riyria

311) http://www.facebook.com/SuziJayFans (profile - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002163250025)
312) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Andrew-A-Van-Wey/264370120253738
313) http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs (profile - http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs.Private)
314) http://www.facebook.com/Gastien.Beauchamp
315) http://www.facebook.com/TSSharp.author
316) http://www.facebook.com/thomasbarneswrites
317) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Singer-Songwriter-Author/119520001398734

Liked all


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi - this is my facebook fan page - it is for my artwork, but it is also for my books - because there is crossover between the two:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Susan-Alison-Art/100453736697882

I hope I've done this right and I shall now start 'liking' pages...


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked you Susan, love the art work, those animals have such expressive faces


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much! Dogs do all the work - I just get it down on paper. (watercolour) The artwork is my day job; writing is my dream. I think my 'liking' finger needs a break now. I'll come back to it. What a great place this is - the Writer's Cafe. Wish I'd discovered it earlier.



seventhspell said:


> Liked you Susan, love the art work, those animals have such expressive faces


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for setting this up.

I've just 'liked' everybody under my FB name Stephanie Zia but don't have an author page yet. Would like you to list my page

https://www.facebook.com/EbookTutor#!/EbookTutor?sk=wall

thank you!

Stephanie


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

mrv01d said:


> Isn't this a fan page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-McCleod/266194530069929#!/pages/Michelle-McCleod/266194530069929


Yep, that one's a fan page  I've added your profile link that you posted earlier as well as your fan page to the list - if you don't want your profile listed, let me know and I'll remove it.


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Jason - I wonder if I can add my profile page, too. Sorry - should have put it in earlier with my fan page. I know it looks like this one should be the fan page, but well, um, things got confused...

https://www.facebook.com/susanalisonart

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Susan Alison said:


> Hi Jason - I wonder if I can add my profile page, too. Sorry - should have put it in earlier with my fan page. I know it looks like this one should be the fan page, but well, um, things got confused...


All added


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Austin Briggs
Caddy
TS Sharp
Thomas barnes
Marie S
Susan Alison
Michell McCleod
Harmonious


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm getting through them, just not very fast. Have liked 251 to 290 so far. Jus sayin


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just liked, 

mrv01d
Harmonious


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just caught up liking the new additions.

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

Caught up with everyone in this thread whose links worked. Also caught up with the uber-likers.

http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs?sk=app_208412272531040


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Jason G. Anderson said:


> All added


hello Jason, 
I have just created a new page for my new book coming out in October, the page has one like on it :-(
it's not got much on it yet but will 
so could I have it added here please,
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394

Also just liked AndrewBiss


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:
Tom Sharp
Thomas Barnes


These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)

If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I would appreciate it if you could add my book page too. Thanks in advance.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Frozen-In-Time/118517728250553


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

I am new too!! My novel fanpage is the next:

http://www.facebook.com/elcolordelamaldad

Thank you very much.

Regards.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just liked Marie, Arodera and tried again with Andrew's book pages, they never seem to add the like 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Ruthin-Trilogy/160213177399394


----------



## &#039; (May 24, 2011)

Hi Tessa,

I "liked" your page but I'm not showing up as one of your likes. There's obviously a glitch.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Seventhspell
Marie S
Arodera


----------



## garryg (Jan 14, 2011)

I have this: http://www.facebook.com/pages/OtherWhere/171289692925965#!/pages/OtherWhere/171289692925965?sk=wall


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

All caught up

http://www.facebook.com/TheAustinBriggs


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Have just caught up.


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Shelagh, Julie, Matthew, Jason and Marie, now up to Grand Total of 11!

I've added those who've posted after my listing not liked before. 

s


----------



## RedTash (Aug 14, 2011)

I just opened tabs for about the past 20-30 FB pages, and I'm going to go like as many as I can, this morning. FB makes me captcha everything. 

Would love to have you join me on my page, and of course clicking "like" enters you into my Kindle giveaway:

http://facebook.com/RedTashBooks


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Shelagh said:


> Hi Tessa,
> 
> I "liked" your page but I'm not showing up as one of your likes. There's obviously a glitch.


I know facebook can be such a pain these days
I liked a couple of new people and I think the likes did not go through, it's so annoying, if you do not see a like from the ruthin trilogy, or the seven spell saga let me know I will try again


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally all caught up after a lovely two-week holiday without good internet!
Cidney


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Would love for you to drop by and like my page, and I'll like you right back!

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Thanks!

Miriam Minger


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up, only Miriam was new


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up again! Have a good weekend


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Red Tash


These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)

If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

No new members to like?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Baker Lawley (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey everybody--
What a great thread and cool community. I'm going back to Like everybody on here.

Just got my Facebook page alive and will spiff it up soon--it's here if you'd like to Like it:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Baker-Lawley/204226156312880

Thanks!
Baker


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there, the only new page for me to like was Baker Lawley


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

All caught up again, through #325. Thanks for new likes! I'm nearing 200 for my page, and I'll be hosting a giveaway at that point as my way of saying thanks to you all.


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

Just caught up...

Here is my link again!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tess-St-John/137473789656677


----------



## Wingpeople (Oct 7, 2011)

Please add us to the list:

https://www.facebook.com/WingerBooks

Now I know what I'll be doing the rest of this evening....like, like, like!

Thanks!


----------



## SydneyRoad (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm new and here's my facebook fan page:

http://www.facebook.com/ZombiesinTime

Here's my profile link. http://www.facebook.com/john.kolsun Why not become friends as well?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Wingpeople said:


> Please add us to the list:
> https://www.facebook.com/WingerBooks


I'm really sorry - somehow I missed you the last time I updated the list. All fixed now!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi there, 
today liked 
SydneyRoad
Wingpeople
Tess St John

I would love to know if I show  as liking your pages  with the ruthin trilogy page because I suspect they did not take and I am wondering what's going on


----------



## dwallacefleming (Aug 10, 2011)

Please add me to the list and I commit to liking all 251-350. Thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/DavidWallaceFleming


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

Caught up! Have Liked first few hundred as Stephanie Zia, which is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephanie-Zia/224932850898306 and the later pages on list as https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/EbookTutor, with some double-ups! Any likes for my new Stephanie Zia page appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi caught up 
liked, dwallacefleming and
Harmonious


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Jason,

I would love to be added to this latest list.

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

Thanks! Time to get busy liking.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Bethaney (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello Jason,

I'm new to most of this, and would love to be added to the thread.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Bethaney-Nielsen/294592137219405

Bethaney.
Australia


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Miriam Minger said:


> I would love to be added to this latest list.
> http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans


You're already on the list as an Uber Liker 



Bethaney said:


> I'm new to most of this, and would love to be added to the thread.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bethaney-Nielsen/294592137219405


Done!


----------



## Bethaney (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks Jason.


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like to be added to the list

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sean-Van-Damme/199605780094806


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi

If you could add me to the list that would be great: http://www.facebook.com/fezariu.

Better get me some 'liking' done now tomorrow - midnight here so a bit late to be starting an FB page crawl!

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

> http://www.facebook.com/fezariu.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sean-Van-Damme/199605780094806


Added!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up, 
have liked 
bethaney
sean
david
 with the ruthin trilogy page


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

nothing new to like


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Four threads, hundreds of Facebook pages, thousands of likes, and I just found this for the first time. Maybe I wasn't looking for it because I didn't have a fan page on FB. Well, I do now -

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/RobinRM

Now, am I supposed to go like everyone else? 250 plus pages? And what is the überliker list?


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know if i did this right, but I liked half the author's pages so far. How can I get on this list?  Thanks.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

R. M. Reed said:


> Now, am I supposed to go like everyone else? 250 plus pages? And what is the überliker list?


You only have to like everyone in the first post of this thread (#251-350, plus uberlikers). You also commit to coming back to the thread regularly and liking any new additions.

Uberlikers are people who first joined in earlier threads (for example, I first joined in the #101-150 thread), but have agreed to continue liking new people in the later threads.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

E.W. Saloka said:


> I don't know if i did this right, but I liked half the author's pages so far. How can I get on this list? Thanks.


Just post your Facebook fan page here (not your profile), and I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi to all! 
Here's my page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elisa-Hategan/315695485441

Thanks and look forward to liking you all!


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Jason. This is our Facebook Author Page

http://www.facebook.com/pages/EW-Saloka/128373993926004?ref=ts


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

Up to date at 334. Love to see you all at my Julie Morrigan page - I'll show on yours as Julie Lewthwaite.


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

All liked up too! Hope everyone at the top of the list still checks in


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

All caught up and liked as David Brown.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up once again!


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

It is possible to get on this list?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-books-on-Kindle/115954568460660


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Free books for Kindle said:


> It is possible to get on this list?
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Free-books-on-Kindle/115954568460660


Added!


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

Great to see all the new titles and people!

All caught up


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm caught up with 251 to 337.  I'll get to the Uberlikers later in the day.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello caught up, today liked, 

R. M. Reed
Bellagirl
E.W. Saloka
Free books for Kindle

But
Julie Morrigan couldn't load your page please put up a link and i will like it


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

seventhspell said:


> Julie Morrigan couldn't load your page please put up a link and i will like it


She is #303 in the list.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been doing some catching up. Here's mine for any new or recent listees:

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss

Thanks!


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up with my uber-liking! Have a great weekend, everyone.
Cidney,


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Dawn


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I think I've caught up.

Here's mine again

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marie-Symeou-Singer-Songwriter-Author/119520001398734


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm all up to date, I check the thread every other week. 

This is me: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488


----------



## Tess St John (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm caught up.

Please like me back!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tess-St-John/137473789656677


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread. Here's where you can like me. Looks like it's going to take me a while to like all of you. I'd better get started.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/SA-Huggins/169252249830332


----------



## Bellagirl (Jul 23, 2011)

I spent an hour or so liking everybody a couple of days ago. Only 9 people have liked me back (over what I had already).
I think there may be an advantage to being higher on this list than being at the bottom of it. I should have waited for the 351-450 thread, I guess.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Bellagirl said:


> I spent an hour or so liking everybody a couple of days ago. Only 9 people have liked me back (over what I had already).
> I think there may be an advantage to being higher on this list than being at the bottom of it. I should have waited for the 351-450 thread, I guess.


That's really disappointing that so many people have dropped out, and aren't keeping their end of the bargain for joining the thread.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Bellagirl said:


> I spent an hour or so liking everybody a couple of days ago. Only 9 people have liked me back (over what I had already).
> I think there may be an advantage to being higher on this list than being at the bottom of it. I should have waited for the 351-450 thread, I guess.


Facebook is deceiving though, so don't let it bump you down. I have been sick so haven't been online, so I may be one that hasn't LIKED your page just yet - but I will.

Regarding FB being deceiving, if people like you from their page - it doesn't show up in the numbers. It will show up in the e-mail you get, but not on the page itself.

I hope this explains it a little bit for you! *hugs*


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Regarding FB being deceiving, if people like you from their page - it doesn't show up in the numbers.


Good point! I'd forgotten about that little oddity.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

I just liked the uberlikers and that is all of them for now.


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just liked Marie S but it seems I've already got everyone else since.

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Bellagirl said:


> I spent an hour or so liking everybody a couple of days ago. Only 9 people have liked me back (over what I had already).
> I think there may be an advantage to being higher on this list than being at the bottom of it. I should have waited for the 351-450 thread, I guess.


Yeah, I'm on the uberliker list (I believe) and I've gained about 5 people on my page all summer even though I've been here liking everyone forever.

Dawn


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Have caught up, 
facebook is a pain these days and sometimes i really wonder if my likes stick.
today got 
Dawn McCullough White
Shelia A. Huggins
julie morrigan


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

E.W. Saloka
Stephanie Zia
Michelle McCleod
Bethaney Nielsen
Fezariu's Epiphany

-----------------------------------------
For the new arrivals: You only show up if you like from your *personal* page.

https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor

Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)

If you liked my page with your personal page and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap. Please include the link to your page._


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Caught up on the new blood. It was delicious.


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Caught up!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for making this list! I was looking for facebook author profiles and ended up right back here. I don't know why I just don't start here from now on  I added everyone on this first post. I'm at https://www.facebook.com/CandysRaves (but am NOT an author)


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just "liked" you, Candy!


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Glad this thread was bumped. Now I'm caught up.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/ShelDelisle


----------



## shel (May 14, 2011)

Oops, I missed a "few".  NOW I'm all caught up.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there, 
liked CandyTX nothing else new to do,


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> I'm at https://www.facebook.com/CandysRaves (but am NOT an author)


It's book related, I'll add it to the list


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up - sorry for the delay on my part!  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up once again!


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

Just liked Candy, and checking in once a week seems to work.


----------



## Timta2011 (Aug 7, 2011)

I would like to be added to the list
Tim Tash Author Fan page

thanks in advance - I'm off to start clicking "Like"


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked TimTash


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm at Kelly McClymer Books

Off to like everyone else. What a great thread. I never noticed it before.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

kellymcclymer said:


> I'm at Kelly McClymer Books
> 
> Off to like everyone else. What a great thread. I never noticed it before.


You were already on the list  (at 291)


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Up to date


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up again!

Have a spooky Halloween!


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Just putting in a note I'm working on catching up, going from the last on the list and have gotten back to 321 so far.  I apologize for the delay in staying current--I've been running 16+ hours a day with some major changes going on in my home that require tons of paperwork, in addition to multiple doctor's appointments lately for 3 kids (nothing serious, just time consuming) and trying to get another book ready to publish, and keeping up with my job, and the dog ate my computer, and, and, and....

I have to get to work but will be back to finish liking everyone.  (I'm on the uberlikers list.)


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All caught up!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up here. Just a reminder that you should "like" while logged into your main Facebook site, not your Author Page, otherwise I don't think it always shows up in the numbers.

Cheers!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

No new people to catch up with today?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> No new people to catch up with today?


It always seems to happen in waves. A crash of lots of new people, then nothing for a while.


----------



## 1923 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello all:

Here is my author's FB page http://www.facebook.com/pages/1923-A-Memoir/105716109482942

Cheers,
Harry


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

Up to date.
Dave


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked 1923 (Harry)!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

not much to catch up with but liked, 
1923
kellymcclymer


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up here!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have a new page for the Apprentice Diaries if you guys would like to like. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Apprentice-Diaries-Knights-of-Christ/121614397947625


----------



## Connie Chastain (Jun 25, 2011)

This is great! Gonna get started on all that liking tonight! Here are my fan pages:

Writer
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Writings-by-Author-Connie-Chastain/240453990322

Author Services
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Word-Slinger-Boutique/152662661457678?sk=wall


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked the new people - welcome to the thread!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just liked,

Brendan Carroll
Connie Chastain both pages


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## Steven R. Drennon (Mar 12, 2011)

I would like to add my Facebook page for some new likes. Nice to see all the new people here!

http://www.facebook.com/StevenR.Drennon


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Steven R. Drennon said:


> I would like to add my Facebook page for a some new likes. Nice to see all the new people here!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/StevenR.Drennon


Added to the uberliker list.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Tim Tash

-----------------------------------------

https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor

Personal page, used as author's page:
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(Feel free to friend me.)

If you liked my page with your personal page and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap. Please include the link to your page._


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Up to date with Connie and Steve.

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

Andrew Biss said:


> Caught up here. Just a reminder that you should "like" while logged into your main Facebook site, not your Author Page, otherwise I don't think it always shows up in the numbers.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


Yikes!!! I've been 'Liking" away from my How To Publish An Ebook On A Budget page. So that hasn't registered anywhere?


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

All caught up.  I'm on the uberliker list.  My page is www.facebook.com/laura.vosika.author

Thanks for the likes!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Harmonious said:


> Yikes!!! I've been 'Liking" away from my How To Publish An Ebook On A Budget page. So that hasn't registered anywhere?


Actually, Stephanie, I thought I'd read that somewhere way back in the thread, but now I'm not so sure if that's correct. Perhaps someone else has more insight on this. I know there was a situation for a while where likes weren't being registered or showing up on counters.


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah OK, well I continued after that notice as Stephanie Zia and have now caught up. If anybody sees a 'How To Publish' Like maybe they can confirm they've gone through. Liked all since last posted. There were two that wouldn't register (as How To) Colin, clicking Like, nothing happening Tess the same. Maybe that's it, maybe they don't go through sometimes...

these are the full links to 3 that weren't all there

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bethaney-Nielsen/294592137219405?sk=wall

https://www.facebook.com/RobinRM?sk=wall

https://www.facebook.com/ShelDelisle?sk=wall

My pages if anybody's missed me and would be kind enough to click are:

https://www.facebook.com/EbookTutor

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stephanie-Zia/224932850898306

Thanks!


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Andrew Biss said:


> Actually, Stephanie, I thought I'd read that somewhere way back in the thread, but now I'm not so sure if that's correct. Perhaps someone else has more insight on this. I know there was a situation for a while where likes weren't being registered or showing up on counters.


You are correct. If you "Like" someone's page with your page, it will NOT show up in the list and will not be included in the #'s when you look at the page (so, it'll say you have 495 fans, for example, but you could really have 500 if 5 pages liked you also).

The accurate number is usually reflected in the monthly e-mail you receive for your page. Mine is off by 7, so I assume 7 pages have "liked" my page.

As far as I know this hasn't changed, so I figured I would explain.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up through 341!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Caught up with,
Steven R. Drennon
Harmonious


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up again!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Nothing new


----------



## Cody Young (Apr 6, 2011)

I would like to be added to the list of newcomers
My page is at http://www.facebook.com/CodyYoungAuthor
Many thanks in advance - I'm going to like my fellow authors' pages right now.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Cody Young said:


> I would like to be added to the list of newcomers
> My page is at http://www.facebook.com/CodyYoungAuthor


Added, and welcome!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just liked Cody


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked Cody - welcome to the thread


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

Please add me! The page for my newest novel can be found at http://www.facebook.com/pages/No-One-Knows-Youre-Here/196917643716977.

Thanks so much!
Rachel


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty sure I'm caught up!  Hi to everyone who is new 

And hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving...

Marie


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked RachelHowzell


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with Cody and Rachel. Here's mine for anyone just joining in:

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/WilliamGWrites


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's my page:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Glen-Krisch/177870065582959?sk=wall
I could certainly use some KB love!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## victoriafoyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all!

I'm new here but this is great... here's my fan page!  

www.facebook.com/victoriafoyt

thanks!


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Caught up with William, Glen and Victoria.

*Friendly Reminder: * Please remember to "like" from your main facebook page, NOT your fan page or else your like won't show up in the counter. I've "liked" a bunch of people today and my number is the same, so either people are not bothering to "like" back or they're "liking" from their Author/Fan pages. This only works if we help each other. Thanks!

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

All caught up with everyone.


----------



## JustinDennis (Sep 6, 2011)

Here is my Author Page!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Justin-Dennis-Author/283492421662394

Thanks!


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

And here is the book's page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/No-One-Knows-Youre-Here/196917643716977?sk=wall. Now, I'll go through the thread and spread the 'like'!

Rachel


----------



## HL Arledge (Sep 5, 2010)

I'd be happy to join in the clicking.

My page is at https://www.facebook.com/HLArledgeAuthor

Thanks,
HL


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Liked, HL Arledge


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Only two more pages to go until we hit 350!

(I'll repeat the last 10 people in the new thread, so they get a fair amount of exposure - it's safe to say that a lot of the people who were added early in this list have stopped liking other pages).


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Haven't gone the author page route yet, but the main character of my series has his own page.  It's fun, essentially a story playing itself out in real time.

www.facebook.com/BillTheVampire


----------



## ChristopherDavidPetersen (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a "likeable" guy... (I know, bad joke). I just went through and "liked" a bunch. Hope it helps.

Here's mine:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christopher-David-Petersen/234129686652596?sk=wall


----------



## RGPorter (Sep 19, 2011)

Going through everyone. Here's my info: https://www.facebook.com/#!/AuthorRGPorter


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

All caught up here!

http://www.facebook.com/Author.Andrew.Biss


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

Page I made for my books can be found here. Thank you.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/SBJones-Publishing/210534012311345


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

This is mine: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kathleen-Valentines-Books/116433298436132 I'll start working on the previous ones.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

And after hovering just below 350 for ages, we've suddenly stormed across the line 

I've started a new thread for #351-#450 likes. As promised, 341+ from this thread have been repeated in the new thread, to give them a fair chance at exposure. If anyone else from this thread wishes to join the new one as an "uberliker", please post in the new thread!

You can find the new thread here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94053.0.html


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's mine
Thanks

http://www.facebook.com/#!/gerrie.ferrisfinger


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

GerrieFerrisFinger said:


> Here's mine
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/gerrie.ferrisfinger


Hi Gerrie,

Thanks for joining us! Please post this in the new thread over here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,94053.0.html

It makes it easier to keep everything in the one place


----------



## Julie Morrigan (Jun 29, 2011)

All done! 

BTW, you'll see me as Julie Lewthwaite on your friends list, not Julie Morrigan. Still me, though!


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

All caught up!  Happy New Year fellow kindleboards authors


----------

